# Automatischer Anlauf



## hbdfan (27 Juni 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe mal wieder eine Frage.

Ich habe eine Maschine die automatisch anläuft. Eine Kennzeichnung ist für mich klar nur habe ich jetzt gehört das es eine Anlaufwarnung geben muß. Wo finde ich die passenden Texte dazu (Richtlinien, BGV, Gesetze, DIN, usw.) ab wann und in welcher Form es eine Anlaufwarnung geben muss.

Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## M-Ott (27 Juni 2011)

"Ich hab 'ne Maschine, wie muss ich die denn absichern?"
Nichts für ungut, aber glaubst Du, mit der Aussage kann (und will) Dir jemand helfen?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (27 Juni 2011)

so etwas kann in "C" Normen stehen, wenn du jetzt deinen Maschinentype
angeben würdest, kann ein anderer der vlt. etwas Ähnliches macht helfen.

Gibt es für deinen Maschinentype keine C-Norm, könnte deine Gefahren-
anlyse ergeben ob du eine solche Anfahrwahrnung brauchst.

Aber eine Tröte zum Wecken der Werker kann nie schaden.


----------



## hbdfan (27 Juni 2011)

Es geht in der Frage doch nur darum wo es schriftlich fixiert ist. da ich bei mehreren Anlage dieselbe Thematik habe.
Aber bitte in einem Fall handelt es sich um ein Notstromaggregat. Dieses Aggregat läuft bei Netzausfall automatisch an. Das Problem ist das es keine Türabfragen oder sonstiges gibt, so dass sich ein Mitarbeiter im inneren des Containers, in dem das Aggregat verbaut ist, befindet. Im inneren wird es ca. 110 db(A) laut so dass der aufenthalt dort nicht zu empfehlen ist. Der Container wird an den Türen gekennzeichnet "Warnung vor automatischen Anlauf". Nun aber die Frage ob man noch eine Anlaufwarnung braucht die ggf jemanden warnt der sich im inneren befindet. Ich persönlich sage ja wäre ja sinnvoll. Aber ich brauche was schriftliches, ein Gesetz, eine Norm oder ähnliches.

Ich hoffe jetzt ist mein Problem besser beschrieben.

P.s. bitte nicht nur auf das Notstromaggregat einschießen. Habe auch noch Zementwerke mit automatischen Anläufen in der Dosierung im Angebot und benötige also allgemeine Infos wo ich was schriftliches finden kann.

mfg hbdfan


----------



## M-Ott (27 Juni 2011)

hbdfan schrieb:


> ... benötige also allgemeine Infos wo ich was schriftliches finden kann.


Die gibt es nicht.
Wie Helmut schon geschrieben hat:
Es gibt C-Normen, die für jeden Maschinentyp unterschiedlich sind. Was für Notstromaggregate gilt, gilt noch lange nicht für Zementabfüllungen.


----------



## thomass5 (27 Juni 2011)

Hol dir Hilfe von TÜV und oder BG!
Die wissen worauf zu achten ist.

Thomas


----------



## Tommi (1 Juli 2011)

hbdfan schrieb:


> Aber ich brauche was schriftliches, ein Gesetz, eine Norm oder ähnliches.
> 
> P.s. bitte nicht nur auf das Notstromaggregat einschießen. Habe auch noch Zementwerke mit automatischen Anläufen in der Dosierung im Angebot und benötige also allgemeine Infos wo ich was schriftliches finden kann.


 
Hallo,

siehe Maschinenrichtlinie, Anhang 1, 1.2.2 (im Anhang)

Diese Aussage gilt für Maschinen...

Allgemein kann man sagen: Es muss eine Risikobeurteilung nach Arbeitsschutzgesetz bzw. BGV A1 gemacht werden und technische oder organisatorische Maßnahmen haben Vorrang vor Persönlicher Schutzausrüstung.

Wende Dich an Deine Sicherheitsfachkraft im Betrieb, der oder die muss da was zu sagen können.
(Natürlich kannst Du auch TÜV oder BG einschalten)

110 dB(A) sind heftig, das würde ich nicht einfach so laufen lassen!

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Safety (1 Juli 2011)

Hallo, 
  sehe mal hier eventuell kannst was finden.
http://asinfo.site.uni-wuppertal.de...uery=notstromaggregat&setcat=BAS&CALLERID=NRW


----------



## MSB (1 Juli 2011)

Also im Regelfall beschränkt sich der Betrieb eines Notstromaggregates doch auf einen mehr oder weniger regelmäßig, bewusst durchgeführten, Testbetrieb.

Also stellt sich nur noch die Frage wie häufig ein wirklich automatischer Anlauf vorkommt,
und sich dann auch noch irgendwer in dem besagten geschlossenen Raum aufhält.

Abgesehen davon sind 110dB(A) sicherlich nicht schön, aber kurzzeitig bis zum verlassen des Raumes wohl auch nicht wirklich schädlich.

Eine Anmerkung dazu noch:
In jeder beliebigen Disco auf dem Planeten tun sich zig-tausende von Leute derartige Lautstärken mehrmals pro Woche freiwillig und ohne Zwang an.

P.S.
Wie man an den durchaus konträren Antworten erkennt ist das, wenns nicht gerade explizit in einer C-Norm steht,
eine reine Beurteilungsfrage.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Senator42 (2 Juli 2011)

*Ihk*

hat die IHK nicht einen Tip? wir sind ja schliesslich fast alle Zwangsmitglieder.


----------



## Tommi (2 Juli 2011)

Senator42 schrieb:


> hat die IHK nicht einen Tip? wir sind ja schliesslich fast alle Zwangsmitglieder.


 

Hallo,

leider nicht, die IHK hat Aufgaben zur Selbstverwaltung der Wirtschaft
in der jeweiligen Region.
Die haben keine Fachleute im Arbeitsschutz. Sie können Dir höchstens 
Kontakte zur Berufsgenossenschaft oder Bezirksregierung vermitteln.

Gruß
Tommi


----------

